

Why I'm Suing the State of California - thinkcomp
http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/Why-Im-Suing-the-State-of-California

======
pasbesoin
This is the FaceCash situation, for those who didn't guess and are wondering
whether to click.

